# Columns and fences



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Well at least its a start to my columns and fences.....


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Very snazzy. As an owner of a somewhat deteriorating 1932 plastered home, I can attest to the effect you are doing being very realistic.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice. Can't wait to see them when they are finished.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good so far - nice texture on the underlying bricks.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Goodness - those are very nice. I am wanting to do the same effect on mine (the cracked plaster over brick) but have always felt a bit intimidated in carving them in.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally cool look


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellvin said:


> Goodness - those are very nice. I am wanting to do the same effect on mine (the cracked plaster over brick) but have always felt a bit intimidated in carving them in.


The "bricks" are not carved per say. I took a router and set to about 1/8" depth. then proceeded to route the whole area i wanted the brick look. I then took an envelope and cut it to the size I wanted and used a empty pen to trace the envelope to make a little valley with no ink. You could use a wooden skewer or something similar just to give an indentation in the foam. after "tracing" out all my lines i just took some acetone in a little container and a small flat tipped artist brush and followed my indentations. The acetone eats away at the foam and it gives you the random rough edges of the brick as well you dont have the side effect of carving / routing of the pink "snow" if you use the acetone.

I also lightly painted outwards from where the plaster edge was to get rid of the sharp edge and to give it some what of a weathered taper.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

And a fine start it is, too! Can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

"I see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw"... or should I say "...his acetone and saw"!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Some progress


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Man that looks great, what does everyone use to fill the nail or screw holes
In the pink foam.


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

oldpro said:


> Man that looks great, what does everyone use to fill the nail or screw holes
> In the pink foam.


I am crossing my fingers that spackling will hold up....


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup - good old fashioned drywall plaster, applied the same way and sanded smooth after it is dry. It sounds dubious, but does a great job.


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Still have filling sanding more standing more aging.......


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

I need to do something with the brick but not sure how or what


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a good job of getting authentic color variation in the brick. Perhaps all you need to do is age those portions the same way you did the rest of the columns. They have a new look that's not consistent with the stucco parts.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, that looks great Mystang... Nice work!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree about the brick looking too new. The stucco looks great!

You could try giving the brick a wash with a very thinned out black paint. That would give some texture to the mortar lines and to the bricks.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!!


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay gave the whole column another black "wash"



















I think it helped darken down the bricks, I will say its good enough for government work. Its not perfect but I guess we are our own worst critics.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

real nice job


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

That is a serious double take!!! If I didn't see the rough work on the first couple pages I would have thought it was actual brick and mortar. Very nice work!!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

How do you attach the sides together? I tried using Liquid Nails but they just kept coming apart. Very frustrating to the point they are sitting in my garage doing nothing!


----------

